# The Viper is coming...



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've posted anything! I'm currently hard at work on a new thriller. It's actually my first remake!

We are currently in production on a remake of a short film I made a few years ago called, "Viper." Same story. Different locations. Awesome actors. Amazing crew. Gonna be awesome.

I'll be posting behind the scenes clips and vlogs as well as teaser footage and pics.

Check out our latest vlogs, listed below:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I know the sound track will be awesome for sure

Perhaps you could provide a synopsis of the storyline.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

call me a huge geek but when I read the title I thought it was a G.I. Joe reference.

can't wait to see it.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

The latest behind the scenes vlog with a little sneak peek clip!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not officially posting this yet - so you guys are the only ones who are seeing this.

This is the teaser trailer for my short film, "Viper."

Check it out!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

New post production vlog! We'll be announcing the release date very soon, along with a new trailer!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Release date announced!

"Viper" will be coming to the web on *MARCH 18, 2011*!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

The Viper is Coming - *MARCH 18, 2011*!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

VIPER is here!!! Watch the completed short film now on YouTube!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Updated the link with new audio!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

1,000 views! Thanks everybody for checking it out.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've just uploaded a "MUSIC ONLY" version and an "AUDIO COMMENTARY" version as annotations to "Viper."

You can check them out here!

Music Only Version 





Director's Audio Commentary 





Enjoy!


----------

